# Soccer Funnies



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

Post your funny soccer vids and pics and stuff here


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (19/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/6/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (21/6/14)




----------



## thekeeperza (22/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (24/6/14)

My thoughts exactly...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Xhale (24/6/14)

whats the difference between englands football team, and a teabag?

A teabag stays in the cup longer
ba-da-tish!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hein510 (24/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/6/14)

Durex Ad re football/soccer:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (24/6/14)

these actors really give soccer a bad name

for someone watching soccer for the first time (yes you have people who are now interested in the world cup and watch the games) its a very bad reflection on the sport.


----------



## devdev (25/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (25/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (26/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (29/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (2/7/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

I love Jimmy Kimmel he is so funny!


----------



## devdev (9/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matt (9/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo (9/7/14)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (10/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

